# How do I change my oil pan gasket?



## spiderblak (Nov 8, 2004)

My 2004 Sentra-SER keeps eating oil. 
Approximately 1qt every 500-800miles
(I got an engine re-build at 93K cause it was burning oil)

I've been getting my oil change regularly every 3000 miles at this lube joint and the dude told me that it's leaking oil, and that I should change my oil pan gasket. I do see oil drops over my driveway or wherever I park

I asked him if I could do it myself and said it's pretty simple. Has anyone done anything like this? any tips or tutorials?


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

it does not have a gskt, it uses silicone.... did you get any kind of warranty with the rebuild? see if they will re-seal it for you..


----------



## spiderblak (Nov 8, 2004)

no rebuild warranty, a friend of my dad did the rebuild...I'll see if I can tackle it this weekend if not, it's off to a local mechanic's spot. Hopefully, he won't charge me too much


----------

